# Bach partita 6 (toccata)



## boommozart

This score begins with the broken chord without pedal symbol. Without using pedal,It produces very dry sound.
However, when i use the pedal, the sound is messy at the second broken chord. How can i deal with problem???


----------



## Andreas

I learned the beginning of this piece on keyboard once. Perhaps you could try tapping the pedal only for the broken chord notes and releasing it on the repeated g in the first bar (and on the a in the second).


----------



## boommozart

Thanks Andreas!!! I will try based on your suggestion.


----------



## quietfire

I wonder how you got on with the piece, it is so beautiful.


----------



## premont

boommozart said:


> This score begins with the broken chord without pedal symbol. Without using pedal,It produces very dry sound.
> However, when i use the pedal, the sound is messy at the second broken chord. How can i deal with problem???
> View attachment 8975


Do not use pedal. If you want a similar effect, you can keep the fingers on the keys of the first (arpeggio) chord until the dot of the high g. In the second (arpeggio) chord you can do almost similarly just except that you have to release the g at the moment you attack the a.

Edit: Post festum I see.


----------



## Pugg

premont said:


> Do not use pedal. If you want a similar effect, you can keep the fingers on the keys of the first (arpeggio) chord until the dot of the high g. In the second (arpeggio) chord you can do almost similarly just except that you have to release the g at the moment you attack the a.
> 
> Edit: Post festum I see.


Now it all make sense to me, thanks.


----------

